
Red states love Pinterest, blue states love Macs - jawns
http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/11/02/red-states-pinterest-blue-states-macs/
======
glaugh
Super interesting. A few of those r-squareds are really high.

It'd be interesting to see if there's any products for which state-level usage
predicts voting for Obama but individual-level usage does the opposite (as is
true with wealth: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecological_fallacy>)

(Link to infographic is broken for me.)

------
lk145
Cool analysis. I wonder to what extent the Mac/Obama correlation is explained
by the fact that there aren't many Apple stores in Southern states and states
with a lot of rural areas (which also happen to be Red states). If the
opportunity to buy a Mac were equal I'm curious what how the correlation would
change.

------
001sky
_Red states love Pinterest, blue states love Macs_

\-- Poor states <want> stuff, rich states <own> Stuff

------
smackfu
Odd they singled out Pinterest in the headline since the percentage of any of
the population on it is less than 1%. They could have just gone with "Red
states love PCs and IE".

